

Ask HN: Where to submit a new Android game for testing - Pipsqueake

So I made a game, published first release Monday and set it on Show HN.
Got a few people to test it out &amp; give some good info, what I found the most helpful was the range of devices I saw being used and Which ones had issue.<p>Where besides here can I post a link to my game and have people try it for at least a minute or 2 so that I can see where improvements need to be made and which devices are having issues playing it. If people like the game then great but I am mostly looking to get a broad range of feedback instead of a few people here and there that I know.<p>If anyone here would like to test please do so and let others know as well: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.pipsqueake.cupi2015<p>*NOTE: I don&#x27;t have Facebook, so posting to &#x27;friends there&#x27; isn&#x27;t an option really.
======
joeld42
The best results I've had so far are:

\- TouchArcade Forums (You can create a thread for your game)

\- Make a Facebook page for your game, just do it. You don't have to post
personal stuff on your page if you have reasons to dislike FB.

\- Twitter has lots of indie game activities like #screenshotsaturday,
#indiedev and #gamedev. Start following indy developers -- just follow a few
and twitter will suggest more -- and soon you will have lots of quick
feedback. If you post screenshots and vines or gifs, you will probably get
people offering to test it for you.

\- Go to starbucks and offer to buy people a coffee if they check out your
game and give you feedback. I haven't actually done this at starbucks, but
I'll ask people on transit sometimes if I see them playing a mobile game and
they're usually happy to try it.

If you're willing to shell out a few bucks,
[http://www.usertesting.com/](http://www.usertesting.com/) is really useful.

As far as "how do I get a lot of people to try my game without buying ads",
well, good luck, if you figure it out let me know. :)

------
haidrali
Have downloaded and played it for a while its same as Candy Crush .... i am
also a developer and know how much effort is required to whatever you build my
suggestion would be "you work is GOOD but do offer something different from
others as well add some feature in this app which you think are missing in
candy crush" Best of luck

------
haidrali
downloded will test and let you know later ...

